# Overclocking hp mini 1000 in Ubuntu 9.10



## tommywakefield08 (Dec 18, 2009)

ok i know the risks of overclocking this thing but im just kinda curious and never tried overclocking on linux. im kinda more wondering if anyone has ever had any luck.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Dec 18, 2009)

tommywakefield08 said:


> ok i know the risks of overclocking this thing but im just kinda curious and never tried overclocking on linux. im kinda more wondering if anyone has ever had any luck.



ive actually never tried it. i mean you are only using bios to overclock right? it shouldnt be any different.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 18, 2009)

You can control the frequency pretty easy 800mz - 1.6ghz in linux but i've never heard of overclocking it ?


----------



## xfire (Dec 18, 2009)

Just search synaptic package manager for overclocking. There seems to be a software called eee-applet. haven't tried it. Also it would be easier to oc in the bios.


----------



## Arrakis9 (Dec 18, 2009)

xfire said:


> Just search synaptic package manager for overclocking. There seems to be a software called eee-applet. haven't tried it. Also it would be easier to oc in the bios.



There are no overclocking options on this bios

EDIT: eee applet doesnt seem to work guess its using completely different bios's


----------



## xfire (Dec 18, 2009)

You'll need to search for modified bioses that allow oc'ing


----------



## tommywakefield08 (Dec 18, 2009)

thanks a lot sorry i didnt keep a close eye on the thread after i made it.:shadedshu


----------

